# UK Fulfillment service (DTG) Wanted



## max99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking for a UK fulfillment company who can deal with single t shirt orders to multiple orders. 

I'd provide design, address etc.

Anyone recommend anyone?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

try Chris at Graduation Gear on 01619620775


----------



## rodzers1991 (Jul 25, 2012)

Try doodletogs, they have an Anajet M-Power 5 DTG Machine

They'll Print, Package and Dispatch for you

email them at: [email protected] or google them


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

Currently using a decent company but I want to up both the quality and type of tshirts from my current supplier.

I need a DTG print on demand service.
Provides a labelling service
Shipping service.
Better garments slim fit/ american apparel.
HAs the potential for other products than t-shirts

Its a lot to ask and have found great difficulty finding the right partner for my business.
Either you get the quality garments but have to order minimum quantities and use a separate fulfilment service.
Or, you get the whole package with limited choice


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

Any ideas?


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

How many shirts are you shipping per week? PM me with more details.


----------



## Invent Clothing (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello,

Just to let everyone know we are here to help, with all your print on demand fulfillment needs.

All the packages fully branded to you with custom delivery notes etc.

Feel free to email us [email protected]


----------

